# Fatal Error



## iHFuze (Jun 29, 2009)

I just recently installed IPB 3.0 forums and I was making all the topics and everything was going find until I tried to actually enter on the forums and I get this error.



> Fatal error: Call to a member function forum_jump() on a non-object in /home/a2611000/public_html/forums/admin/applications/forums/sources/classes/forums/class_forums.php on line 1462


I can't access any of the forums and I'm honestly not sure what to do. I'm not that tech savvy.


----------

